
All Windows 10 PCs will support HoloLens next year - taylorbuley
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/16/12503868/microsoft-windows-holographic-windows-10-shell-features
======
WorldMaker
As pointed out in the articles comments as well, Verge ended up with a more
confusing headline than they intended. From as far back as the HoloLens,
Microsoft said that Windows Holographic, the libraries and UX that HoloLens
runs, will be a part of every Windows 10 install.

The questions that have remained have been what exactly that meant and the
actual news in the article is that Microsoft has demoed announced one of the
obvious uses of Windows Holographic which is that it will support a wide range
of VR/AR hardware, including some new mixed reality projects from Intel
("Project Alloy").

